# Support needed from Older ladies TTC with Low AMH - any hope out there??



## Ozy13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello all,
I'm an older lady (recently turned 41) and currently going through my first round of IVF (day 3 of stimms) although I have a plethora of problems (high FSH, low AMH and only 3 follicles - and I also had surgery to remove polyps and a T-shaped uterus correction in March) I have constantly been told that my treatment cycle is likely to get cancelled but they would try me on a round and see how well I respond. I'm currently preparing myself for the news at my scan next week that they cannot proceed any further.
I have not been very pleased with the way we've been treated at our hospital (Guy's in London), although the staff are wonderful when we see them, I feel there is discontinuity and not much communication. We are self funding but there never seems to be any continuity and aside from the initial consultation when the Dr told us we are not likely to conceive naturally or with IVF, no one has really sat down and explained our options to us. I feel like I'm just going through the motions, with a string of different nurses who don't know our story or background and I definitely don't feel like the treatment plan I am on has been specially tailored to me (and if it has, no one has spoken to us about it!).

Therefore my question is, does anyone know by recommendation any clinics (in London or UK) that specialise in helping older women, with low ovarian reserve? has anyone been successful etc? Now I am more knowledgeable with what IVF involves, I feel I would really like to move onto an organisation that can particularly cater to my situation and give me the optimum treatment for my problems, rather than just a "one size fits all " treatment plan I feel I am going through pointlessly now...I really want to feel that I have done everything possible to maximum my chances of conceiving, so I don't look back with any personal regrets. Any advice or positive stories would be very welcome. 

I know there is so much support on here with wonderful stories of pregnancy but I am particularly interested in older ladies stories, because if there was one thing I wish I could do, it would be to turn back time...thank you all xxxx


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello Ozy, 
I am a less than 2 months away from being 40 and because I have such a low ovarian reserve I feel that my fertility is more akin to the over 40 age bracket.  

For my last 3 stimulated cycles (with high does of stimms) I have had a very low egg yield and low embryo yield (2 embryos, 1 embryo and 1 embryo respectively).  Having such a feeble response to medication I was given two options - donor eggs or natural cycle IVF.  I opted for the latter and produced a really good quality embryo and got a BFP.  I had been advised that the chances of natural IVF working are low (7 % ) because you may not harvest an egg and the egg may not fertilise but once a fertilised egg is created the chances of pregnancy lift to 30% per cycle.  However, some research suggests embryo quality and the receptiveness of the uterus is better with Natural V stimulated IVF. 

If you stimulated cycle doesn't work then you still have the option of Natural IVF (or even mild IVF).  An added benefit of Natural is that you can have cycles back to back whereas with stimulated cycles you need to have a break between cycles.  Less time in IVF limbo land is always a bonus.

I opted for natural (I paid for 3 cycles in advance but only needed the first) and had donor eggs as my back up plan as chances depend on the age of the egg donor.  My clinic is in Nottingham so may be a little far for you to travel.  

Let me know if you have any questions.  Fingers crossed you won't need this advice when your current cycle works xx


----------



## Bexter (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Ozy

I am also 41 with very low AMH.  I was told with this amh my chances are extremely low but my view is low doesnt mean impossible! I really hope that this cycle works out for you - but if it doesn't then I would really recommend finding a clinic you are happy with.  I am on my 6th cycle and stuck with a clinic we weren't entirely happy with for the first 4! When time isn't on your side this is a really bad idea! I know exactly how you feel about turning back time so all you can do is make sure you give yourself the best chance now.  And you're right to try to avoid the one size fits all - I avoided doing much research during our first year of treatment but have since found out many things that could have helped earlier on.  Finding another clinic though is a minefield!  All you can do is research research research! I did tonnes of this when choosing our next clinic - the best thing to do is narrow down to the places you are prepared to travel to and then read all the threads especially the current cycle threads for each clinic.  I did this thoroughly and ended up choosing Serum clinic in Greece.  Which I have to say could not be better - most importantly I know that whatever happens we will never regret choosing them.  I feel they have dine everything possible for us and their care has been amazing! Any reason why you are not considering overseas?  When I was researching I also read lots of good things about the lister who seem to do a good job with older women although I have no personal experience of them. Best of luck x


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi
I'm not sure I'm qualfied to reply - I stilldont understand what half the acronyms used on these pages stand for! Anyway, I hope my story s may gives you some positive hope. I lost my first pregnancy at 40, then had a beautiful daughter when 42, after having acupuncture - I can't say it was causal, but the statistics would say it was most unlikely to have a baby "naturally" at that age. Keeping on with acupuncture I had another pregnancy last year (aged 44), but sadly we lost it 3 months in. A dreadful loss that took some time to get over physically let alone emotionally. I am continuing with acupuncture, but now also looking in to IVF with pre implantation genetic screening - to check that what does get implanted has a good chance of sticking. I am shortly officially too old (45) to be looked at by UK clinics, so think I may have to go overseas. I hear the Lister is good with older ladies, but I expect that financially it'll be out of our league, as well as being a very long way away geographically. If you decide on a clinic do let me know which one you go for. Best of luck. Its a tough and at times lonely journey, but at least we have this forum to support each other.


----------



## Ozy13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear Highland
Wow, what an amazing and inspirational story. I am so happy that you had a baby naturally at age 42, it's hearing wondering tales like this that helps us ladies carry on striving. I'm so sorry for your loss as well. That must have been hellish to go through. I will keep you posted of my journey. The more I think of it I can see the holes in the treatment we have been given and I realise we are just a statistic to them. I will keep you informed of anything new I find out. I know that Northern Cyprus definitely help older ladies, (tina Malone was treated there and she is 50!) so don't rule out the possibility of travel go get to your goal. If you would like to message me privately please feel free either on this site, or via email address PM'd to you. Goodluck and hugs for now xxx

Email address removed and PM'd to Highland


----------



## Ozy13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear Bexter
I am very interested in your journey. No one has ever spoken to me about natural cycle IVF, I didn't even think it would be an option for low AMH'ers. Can you perhaps tell me a little bit more about this? my email Pm'd to you or you can message me privately. I am back to the clinic tomorrow (to see if there are any eggs I've produced) but DOUBT it VERY MUCH, we have been given less than a 3% chance, so I know tomorrow will be bad news. Your story really gives me hope. I am so happy you got your BFP, what wonderful news after all you have been through. Look forward to speaking in more detail soon. You have certainly given me some questions to ask the nurses tomorrow....! thanks Ozy x

Email address removed


----------



## Ozy13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello Ladies
Apologies for getting Duck and Bextor's names mixed up. I was so excited to read all your threads last night (after getting back from a weekend break in Oxfordshire where we had ZERO mobile reception and wifi for 3 days!) I got a little over enthusiastic. Needless to say reading all your stories has given me so much inspiration and positivity. You have all given me so much food for thought, and following on from what I've learned from you, I have prepared a long list of questions to ask my hospital today. Thank you all so much. I must say, it must have been so difficult for ladies going through this process without internet and computers 20 years ago, they must have felt so alone and uninformed, as I have learnt more from lovely ladies like yourselves, who have first hand experience more than any doctor or nurse during the whole of my journey.
I am going to spend the rest of the week doing some research on the clinic's you mention, I'm particularly interested in CREATE and the London Fertility Centre and also the Lister. I am looking into Northern Cyprus for back up DE options, and have already sent them an enquiry form and someone from their team has got back to me with a positive message. Despite not having much sleep last night I already feel so much happier and more positive about taking matters into my own hands. With this journey I really have learned that 80% of our treatment is down to us, and down to us taking control. Please do keep in touch - I would be so happy to support you on your individual journeys if I can. Much love and baby dust to you all for now xx


----------



## Ozy13 (Jul 19, 2013)

PS Duck007 - would you mind sharing with me which clinic you used for your Natural IVF cycle? thanks again x


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ozy,

I have had 3 goes at IVF but have never made it to ec. My amh is so low I am a poor responder. I have switched to Create Health in London and am due to start my first natural IVF cycle next month. 

High dose IVF never worked for me as my ovaries couldn't cope. 

I wish I had known about Create earlier as I really believe their protocol is right for me. 

Good luck


----------



## Ozy13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear Debs
Thanks for dropping me a line. I wish you so much luck for your new journey with Create. Can we be buddies? I also contacted them today and am in the process of arranging a consultation. I also wish I knew about them earlier, only learned about them this week from the lovely ladies on here.
I'm only on my first conventional IVF cycle but just like you , I did not respond to the stimms and was told today I won't get to Egg collection.. Nurse said to carry on with stims until Monday and most likely my cycle will be cancelled on Monday. I don't hold any hope as one ovary had not responded at all, and the other two are extremely small, and should have "taken off " by day 9, so they are not likely to do much more in the words of the nurse.  I don't see the point of me putting myself through another course of IVF, as I have also been told I'm not likely to get to EC. So I feel much more confident about contacting Create and trying to see if there is anything they can offer me, which I've not tried before. I really do hope we both have much luck on this new journey. At the very least being dealt with by clinicians that care about us and our journey will be a massive boost to our positivity and help us cope with the road ahead. Keep in touch x


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ozy,

Sorry to hear your cycle isn't going well. Keeping my fingers crossed for you on Monday. 

Create is much smaller than other clinics. Even when you don't get to see Dr Nargund they run everything through her so you get a real feel that a Dr has assessed your care. 

I think my cycle will be staring in the next 2-3 weeks. 

Good luck with your Create consultation. Ping me a message... And we'll keep in contact. Debbie


----------

